# What were you for Halloween?



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 2, 2008)

I was a sexy schoolgirl 





What were you? Post pics!!!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Nov 2, 2008)

Your tagline makes me laugh. Before I moved to the bay I would make fun of people who said " hella" now I say it in almost every sentence!!! Its part of me now! haha! You look fantastic~! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 2, 2008)

Haha! It's unavoidable! I realize it's just a silly filler word but I'd rather own it than be ashamed! Besides, other regions have their slang but 'hella' will give you a lot of shit if you say it outside of the bay. But I don't care 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank u for the compliment! 

Come on people...I know you have pictures, let's see 'em!


----------



## lovelyweapon (Nov 10, 2008)

I know this is so cliche, but I was a nurse and my boyfriend was a doctor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. We had SO much fun at the party! In real life we actually both want to be physicians, but he insisted on having a personal nurse for the party  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. He got so comfortable in the costume that he didn't want to take it off! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





BTW, sorry about the coloring in the pic - it's a little dark (I look like I have a really bad fake tan) and when I resized it, it made my jawline look crazy!

And another one:


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 11, 2008)

Helloooo nurse! You and your man look great! Love your clipboard


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Nov 11, 2008)

I was a really tired worker who didn't really feel like being at the club... Oh wait... are you talking about costumes?


----------



## ndn-ista (Nov 11, 2008)

i dont have pics yet, but i was a pussycat doll!


----------



## amenonine (Nov 11, 2008)

I went as a Pirate <3
Was so much fun !


----------



## User49 (Nov 11, 2008)

I was a witch (i'm on the far right)


----------



## User93 (Nov 11, 2008)

Lovelyweapon, wow those mathcing costumes are awesome!!! I love it!


----------



## lovelyweapon (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_Helloooo nurse! You and your man look great! Love your clipboard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! You look awesome as a school girl! The clipboard actually had a To-Do list that said things like 'Get Dressed and I'll Examine You.' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was pretty embarrassed to buy it.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_Lovelyweapon, wow those mathcing costumes are awesome!!! I love it!_

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I *love *your avatar!!!


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 13, 2008)

I was Pat Benatar!


----------



## Tamzin_Uk (Nov 13, 2008)

I Went as a blue devil!! I know your thinking *Why :S* well over here in the uk, there is a funky hous etune called devil in a blue dress so i thought id do that..haha!!





My friend on the left is a police woman, me as a blue devil, and my other friend a sexy maid!!


----------



## AliVix1 (Nov 13, 2008)

im boring i was a cat...








love those crazy lashes tho! lol

and a devil... my hair ass bf was supposed to be jesus... get it jesus and a devil... i dunno... but he chickened out and just wore a weird suit instead... its a rugby thing... and im happy to say he has since shaved all the facial hair!!


----------



## ImperealGoddess (Nov 18, 2008)

I went as Medusa









then as a sailor moon


----------



## jeepchick (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_I was a witch (i'm on the far right) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
Gorgeous!!  I LOVE the eye makeup.   You are so pretty!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow _ImperealGoddess_, your Medusa is AMAZING!


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_I was a sexy schoolgirl 




What were you? Post pics!!!_

 
omg you look so cute! I actually didn't dress up this year...boo....but next year (long ways away I know lol!) I REALLY want to be a vampire but I want to get the 'good' teeth and the whole shebang! Maybe I'll just dress up as one before halloween anyway...lmao


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ImperealGoddess* 

 
_I went as Medusa









then as a sailor moon







_

 

Those are amazing!!!


----------

